# Homeade Deer Licker



## TSYORK

2 Large Box boxes Baking Soda
1 Large Box of Salt
1 two lb bag of Brown Sugar
1 two lb bag of white sugar
pint to quart of Molasses (optional)

Mix with 5 gallons of water and pour into a depressed area about four foot in diameter.


----------



## katy

Better size / quantity on baking soda and salt, Please.

A box of table salt for me is 26oz, canning salt = 4 pound.

baking soda, 8 oz, 16 oz and 32 oz, I think.

I understand salt and sugar combo, but what's the baking soda for ?

Thanks


----------



## TSYORK

Deer love baking soda, it's helps rumen activity. If you'll look at the ingredients in the store bought "deer cane," its' main ingredient is baking soda. Use a 2 lb box of each, salt and soda.


----------



## katy

Learn something new every day. And as our deer herd is shrinking, at least to me it seems so, this may come in very handy. Although I hear there are still lots of road kill.

thanks again.


----------



## big rockpile

In Missouri this is not Legal to Hunt around because of the Brown Sugar and or Molasses.

Oh A&H Washing Soda is better.

big rockpile


----------



## TSYORK

big rockpile said:


> In Missouri this is not Legal to Hunt around because of the Brown Sugar and or Molasses.
> 
> Oh A&H Washing Soda is better.
> 
> big rockpile


I'm just putting it out for the betterment of the deer's overall health. They need vitamins and minerals just as we humans do, and they deserve some brown sugar every once in a while!


----------



## big rockpile

TSYORK said:


> I'm just putting it out for the betterment of the deer's overall health. They need vitamins and minerals just as we humans do, and they deserve some brown sugar every once in a while!


I put out

100# Trace Mineral
50# Stock Salt
50# Di Cal

Replenish every 6 months.

big rockpile


----------



## wogglebug

The idea of lickered-up bucks during the rut is a trifle disturbing. Just don't bend over while you're gutting the first one.


----------



## Micheal

If'n putting this stuff out was legal in NYS :nono: I'd be going big rockpile's way of just buying mineral/salt blocks of the stuff...... since you can see it you can replenish as needed.


----------



## braggscowboy

You know, I have put out some of the commerical licks and I don't seem to get any results from it. None whatsoever! I do have out salt blocks for the horses (white) and they do use it. I put out some mineral salt where my feeder is and I cannot tell they have used it. My grandson put some of the liquid (what ever) brand and still nothing. They eat the corn reall well. I put a lot of pears in where the feeder is and they don't eat them much, although they did eat every apple I had that they could get to. 
Rock, what is Di Cal? Also I have been unable to find washing soda where I live. I would try the recipe, if I knew it works. Sure don't like the commerical brands. Tried the Cain and the blocks and no luck at all.


----------



## Haggis

I've often given thought to purchasing a molasses/protein lick of the style produced for cattle http://www.loomix.com/Tubs.html , I wouldn't be hunting over it or even near it, but it would give me a place to put up a camera, especially given that deer and bear could both use it.


----------



## JasoninMN

Here is a tip, if your property is all sand and your minerals wash away quickly add some clay into the soil. It will stay longer and if it holds water even better.


----------



## brownegg

Yep, the Arm&Hammer washing soda can be hard to find. We checked a lot of different places. Finally located it in a grocery store.

brownegg


----------



## big rockpile

braggscowboy said:


> You know, I have put out some of the commerical licks and I don't seem to get any results from it. None whatsoever! I do have out salt blocks for the horses (white) and they do use it. I put out some mineral salt where my feeder is and I cannot tell they have used it. My grandson put some of the liquid (what ever) brand and still nothing. They eat the corn reall well. I put a lot of pears in where the feeder is and they don't eat them much, although they did eat every apple I had that they could get to.
> Rock, what is Di Cal? Also I have been unable to find washing soda where I live. I would try the recipe, if I knew it works. Sure don't like the commerical brands. Tried the Cain and the blocks and no luck at all.


We get Di Cal at the Feed Store,its Calcium.

big rockpile


----------

